# Umbilical Hernia Repair



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nine days post surgery for an umbilical hernia. No riding per Doc's orders for at least another three weeks. I am totally bummed. I was wondering if anyone else in this forum has undergone this surgery and can share any tips, thoughts about returning to riding. Thanks in advance!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I had it done in 2010 luckily at the same time that my gall bladder took a dump so I had them both done at the same time. I was told no lifting more than 10 lbs for a month. After that, I was back to normal activities like neither issue ever happened. No special concern at all. I was told that once it happens (the umbilical hernia), you have a 40% c chance of it occurring again at some point. So far so good for me.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Saw the doc yesterday, stitches are out, everything looks great. Limited to light activity another 4 weeks. Had open repair with mesh, and he wants to make sure that the mesh has been integrated well before I return to vigorous activity. In line with everything, I have read.



k2rider1964 said:


> I had it done in 2010 luckily at the same time that my gall bladder took a dump so I had them both done at the same time. I was told no lifting more than 10 lbs for a month. After that, I was back to normal activities like neither issue ever happened. No special concern at all. I was told that once it happens (the umbilical hernia), you have a 40% c chance of it occurring again at some point. So far so good for me.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I had indirect right inguinal hernia repair, don't get tempted to push it, you'll just end up sore and taking longer to recover.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ericmopar said:


> I had indirect right inguinal hernia repair, don't get tempted to push it, you'll just end up sore and taking longer to recover.


After a lengthy discussion with the surgeon, and some follow up reading, I am going to take it easy, despite the absolute temptation/desire to go back to normal activities, including riding. I really like my surgeon, great guy, funny and very straightforward. So, I just have to be patient and wait for my final evaluation in March. It sucks not being able to ride, but it would suck a lot more to have to do the surgery again.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Had the laproscopic right side procedure done with mesh about 12 years ago. Didn't try to ride for several weeks afterwards, just walked and then ran. When I did get back on the bike a few weeks (?) later, I found that I would get little shooting pinched nerve sensations on the right side if I didn't sit right. These diminished over time. The shooting sensation still can happen if I sit down wrong, but it doesn't get in the way of anything and I don't even think about it--sort of forgot till I saw this thread. Within a few months after the surgery I was playing soccer, running, and riding bikes as if I never had the operation. Still doing fine a dozen years later now at age 53.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

paramount3 said:


> Had the laproscopic right side procedure done with mesh about 12 years ago. Didn't try to ride for several weeks afterwards, just walked and then ran. When I did get back on the bike a few weeks (?) later, I found that I would get little shooting pinched nerve sensations on the right side if I didn't sit right. These diminished over time. The shooting sensation still can happen if I sit down wrong, but it doesn't get in the way of anything and I don't even think about it--sort of forgot till I saw this thread. Within a few months after the surgery I was playing soccer, running, and riding bikes as if I never had the operation. Still doing fine a dozen years later now at age 53.


Thanks for the info. I start walking vigorously next week, which will be 4 weeks post-op, and then have final evauluation scheduled the week after. Healing well, and want to keept it that way.


----------



## diwal (May 31, 2016)

Using abdominal binder also helps.


----------

